# Speaking on behalf of the guys...



## hemmingwayfan (Jan 26, 2014)

I've been showing horses for about two years know and I can't help but notice that pretty much all of my competition are women. It's also fun shopping for tack and riding wear because if shops in area do carry men's clothes it's rarely in my size. I just really want to know how horse riding got to be seen as such a woman's sport.
I'm not complaining at all, I'm just curious.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

It's not a "woman's sport" at all. The saddles are genderless, but of course supply and demand dictates that there will be more things female (breeches, etc.) because female riders are more common.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

In Missoula? 

I don't show, but just a few hours south of you, most of the people I work with are guys. Whether in ranching or polo.

And clothes? Until Wrangler came out with their Q Baby line, I always wore men's jeans. And finally Wrangler came out with Roper shirts for women, which have longer tails and sleeves, if you can find them without stupid sayings on them. Most of my summer short sleeved shirts are men's from Kmart so I can get the longer tail on them.

I still buy men's boots. Olathe only makes men's sizes and for a production made boot they're pretty good.

I do day work for some outfits in southern MT, too.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Where I show, the competitors are mainly women, very few men. Makes me wonder if there are so few men in the beginner and lower levels, where do all the men come from that compete so well in the upper levels and/or do so much of the coaching and training? They have to start somewhere.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Woodhaven said:


> Where I show, the competitors are mainly women, very few men. Makes me wonder if there are so few men in the beginner and lower levels, where do all the men come from that compete so well in the upper levels and/or do so much of the coaching and training? They have to start somewhere.



We import them from Europe. Or , maybe they ride in drag until they get to the higher levels where they "come out".


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!

In my area, it does seem that most of the English riders are female, and men are either upper level riders or ride Western.
Side note, I'm going to be your neighbor by the fall  I'm moving to Missoula for school!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I would say it is definitely a 'woman's sport'. There are some areas that are not totally dominated by women, in terms of numbers and percentages, but not many. Virtually all the marketing of saddles, tack and clothes is towards women. That may, of course, be due in part to the tendency of men to have a deplorable lack of interest in much besides getting on the horse and riding. 

Just ask my mare...mane? What mane? :wink:










BTW - a friend of mine is a rancher who has spent a good part of his life horseback. He said he rode for years, and finally his favorite saddle wore out beyond his ability to repair it. So he took some measurements and went shopping. He said the woman selling saddles looked at him really strange when he told her he rode in a 14.5" saddle. He had started riding it as a kid, and hadn't ever thought about changing it. He admitted a 16" saddle worked a lot better once he got used to "all the room".​


----------



## hemmingwayfan (Jan 26, 2014)

EliRose said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> In my area, it does seem that most of the English riders are female, and men are either upper level riders or ride Western.
> Side note, I'm going to be your neighbor by the fall  I'm moving to Missoula for school!


You should check out the University of Montana's equestrian team then. It's where I do most of my riding, English and Western.


----------



## hemmingwayfan (Jan 26, 2014)

boots said:


> In Missoula?
> 
> I don't show, but just a few hours south of you, most of the people I work with are guys. Whether in ranching or polo.
> 
> ...


I mostly show. I haven't worked on a ranch, though God knows I trying to find work at one, but finding men's western apparel is no problem. The only stores in town that sell show clothes don't really have much more men.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

hemmingwayfan said:


> You should check out the University of Montana's equestrian team then. It's where I do most of my riding, English and Western.


I really want to join! I'm also bringing a horse with me. I've noticed that a lot of the quality, trained English horses there are VERY expensive, so I'm purchasing a horse in NJ and shipping. Did the math and it will cost me far less to haul, haha!


----------



## aureliusandoinky (Nov 28, 2013)

There are plenty of dudes out there that ride Western. English riding guys are the rare ones, and I have no idea why that's considered odd. In my opinion, a guy on a horse is the cutest thing ever. >>> Aka Mr. Darcy.


----------



## hemmingwayfan (Jan 26, 2014)

EliRose said:


> I really want to join! I'm also bringing a horse with me. I've noticed that a lot of the quality, trained English horses there are VERY expensive, so I'm purchasing a horse in NJ and shipping. Did the math and it will cost me far less to haul, haha!


Funny how that works. Yeah we can take all the members we can get. All you really need to do is show up at the meetings and lessons.


----------



## hemmingwayfan (Jan 26, 2014)

aureliusandoinky said:


> There are plenty of dudes out there that ride Western. English riding guys are the rare ones, and I have no idea why that's considered odd. In my opinion, a guy on a horse is the cutest thing ever. >>> Aka Mr. Darcy.


Appreciate the complement but I try not to go for "cute"


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

hemmingwayfan said:


> Funny how that works. Yeah we can take all the members we can get. All you really need to do is show up at the meetings and lessons.


 Wonderful! So you go to the University?


----------



## hemmingwayfan (Jan 26, 2014)

EliRose said:


> Wonderful! So you go to the University?


Sophmore


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Great. Some of use are talking about going up, taking horses and playing against the people on MSU's arena polo team. 

I'm shoot you a PM if it happens. Our horses will be hideously fresh. Should be fun.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Woodhaven said:


> Where I show, the competitors are mainly women, very few men. Makes me wonder if there are so few men in the beginner and lower levels, where do all the men come from that compete so well in the upper levels and/or do so much of the coaching and training? They have to start somewhere.


I always joke that they practice at night in secret until they're good enough to pass up the local show scene 

It's a nice change of scene for me- my day job is in engineering, which is just as gender-unbalanced, but in the other direction!


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

EliRose said:


> I really want to join! I'm also bringing a horse with me. I've noticed that a lot of the quality, trained English horses there are VERY expensive, so I'm purchasing a horse in NJ and shipping.


Well, it IS Montana, you know


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Back in horse articles there is a thread which attracted 68 contributors and 21,583 readers. The title was "Men in horse riding".

This topic will not go away. Perhaps the reason why so few men enter the sport is associated with why there are so many women in the sport.

B G


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Woodhaven said:


> Where I show, the competitors are mainly women, very few men. Makes me wonder if there are so few men in the beginner and lower levels, where do all the men come from that compete so well in the upper levels and/or do so much of the coaching and training? They have to start somewhere.


Fewer men quit riding than women. Men don't start riding in the first place unless they are serious about it.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

At the highest levels of the sport I would say it is fairly male dominated. Most of the top riders are men, though I would say that that number is quickly followed by women. At the grass roots levels it is mostly women, and I think part of that reason is that the love of horses is considered a girl thing, and may not always be encouraged in boys (who are expected to play with much more macho toys than model horses). I think there is also a misconception in men that riding will hurt their, uh, boy parts, and so they decide to never try it. 

Most of the men I have talked to about horses have admitted to being afraid of them, which I find funny. Women are statistically smaller and weaker than (sorry ladies, its a fact) men, yet we are the ones handling these 1000+ pound animals with confidence and ease.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

You'll find lots of men in Western riding. You'll find some horse racing, fox hunting, team chasing and in polo in the English riding fraternity.

Occasionally you'll find some as amateur owners of horses but there are not many pro rata as compared with females. But those who do own and ride a horse do not join a livery yard with the idea of finding a girl friend - the men will look elsewhere for a date.

The women have made the sport their own and the men have to accept that riding is a women's world.

Personally I am lucky - I met my wife, who herself rides, before I met my first horse.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

In my opinion, when the horse became a hobby rather than a necessity females become dominate in horse ownership.
It seems to me with the guys I am around need to have a job to do with their horses. For example, my husband will not lope circles in an arena or just ride down the road for the heck if it. I am happy with loping a few circles or be-bopping down the road for no reason. He rides if something needs to be done, get some cows in, rope calves, whatever. He doesn't show really but goes to ropings, ranch rodeos and shown some interest in showing his good colt in the stock horse this year.
And around here English riding is non-existent. So I can't say or even begin to speculate on the subject. Here, the shows are limited, mostly ranch rodeos, ropings and a few cow horse and cuttings and they are male dominated. I really do think it goes back to getting a job done on a horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

For what it's worth, if you're talking western, I really don't think it has so much to do with women dominating the sport, but the difference between horse show clothing between the sexes is so different.

Most women who show have to have fitted show clothing that is flashy with lots of bling and visual pop like this. They have to have chaps and jeans and hats to match their shirts.





























But for men, a pair of clean unfaded blue jeans, a pair of black or tan chaps and a cowboy hat of basically any kind with a clean button up shirt and ya'll are good to go. Basically, men's show clothing is right off the rack, no special style or look needed.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

ALL the guys in the WP line-up fell for the silver saddle thing, though!!!! LOL.

Most male riders order off the internet, I guess. 

Nancy


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

QHDragon said:


> ...I think part of that reason is that the love of horses is considered a girl thing, and may not always be encouraged in boys (who are expected to play with much more macho toys than model horses). I think there is also a misconception in men that riding will hurt their, uh, boy parts, and so they decide to never try it.


NOT a misconception, at least when you're first starting.

I can see some of the 'macho' stuff, though in my mind it's a fake macho. That is, those of us who (all modesty aside ) really are don't have to go around putting up a show, if that makes sense?

I also have to wonder whether there's a difference in the M/F ratio in showing, and just general riding. I know I have absolutely no interest in showing, and (other than boots) my riding clothes are pretty much what I'd wear out on a hike or run.


----------



## danny67 (Nov 27, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> ... but of course supply and demand dictates that there will be more things female (breeches, etc.) because female riders are more common.


Can someone explain hip hugger riding clothes to me? 

I'm all for a pretty lady in nice clothes, but I thought dirty barns were about practicality.


----------



## Nocturva (Mar 23, 2013)

I think you brought up two different subjects.
First, when I watch the Canadian channel when they are showing eventing, shows, jumping I honestly see more males then females.
When it comes to non-career type horsey people, you will find that females are the majority.


----------



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm not sure why/how it got to be such a female dominated sport in the US. I am in Puerto Rico now and culturally it is almost ALL men who ride here. Usually out on any given ride-or even large festivals or competition- the only women you see are us ex-pats. Seems bigger for men in UK/Europe too...


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

As a boy I swam and rowed
As a young man I cycled
As an adult I scuba dived and flew a light plane
then at the age of 38, shortly after my wife and I moved to the countryside, where through her, I discovered an affinity for dogs and horses.

Never ever did I watch or play teamsports played with balls of any size or shape.

Only twice in my life have I ever been able to convince a male to learn to ride a horse - one, my brother and the other, a member of the scuba club. (He even took dressage lessons).

In my sporting history is a clue to why men are rarely attracted to livery yards or equine training schools - despite the multitude of females of all shapes, sizes and hair lengths.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm one of only 3 male riders at our barn, and one is a relative of the owners so be doesn't count. The other is a younger (now university, so he's not around much anymore) student, far younger than me. 

I'm the only male adult rider now as far as I know, surrounded mainly by teenage girls and a handful of adult female riders. It is what it is, the atmosphere is always light hearted and fun and one of the BO's (and my coach) is an adult male as well so it's all good, we get along well. 

As for clothing, I don't concern myself with it much as I couldn't care less about my "look" while riding. I usually wear jeans, my old western Ariats (ancient and well worn but soooo comfy) even though I ride English now, and my half chaps over both. This time of year you wear what's necessary to stay warm. Heck, a month ago my daughter took a rather unflattering picture of me out on a hack wearing a total mismash of clothing including my red "lumberjack" shirt over about 6 other layers of clothing. I sheepishly posted it on Facebook for my fellow horsey friends to laugh at with the comment "Bringing English horseback riding apparel to record new lows!" 

I don't show and have no intention of ever doing so, so practicality with my clothing comes before anything else.


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> We import them from Europe. Or , maybe they ride in drag until they get to the higher levels where they "come out".


Well, I'm fairly certain that all of the men still come from women and part of the process is that they do "come out". It's been going on for years.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

smrobs said:


> For what it's worth, if you're talking western, I really don't think it has so much to do with women dominating the sport, but the difference between horse show clothing between the sexes is so different.
> 
> Most women who show have to have fitted show clothing that is flashy with lots of bling and visual pop like this. They have to have chaps and jeans and hats to match their shirts.
> 
> ...


This is changing though, and I think it is a change for the better. Plain blouses with a fancy neck scarf are starting to show up more and more.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

My ex gave riding lessons, in the 8 years I can only remember 2 male students out of 100's of female students...

She gave western and english lessons, so not idea why the huge variance..

.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey, you're in montanan too!!! 
I am four hours nort west of you!!

Where I am at there was one guy who showed- but he is going to college this year, and so far it looks like it will be all girls.
I've wondered that myself too - I'm a gal, but I sitll wonder 

One thing I've always wondered - is you see a lot more men trainers and less woman trainers.
Kind of flip flopped huh?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I think guys are FAR less likely to take lessons for 5 years. It may be related to our tendency to ignore maps, ignore directions, and to start a repair without reading a manual. I think most men would much rather 'just ride', and figure out what works or doesn't work as we go along.

I bought a horse and then tried to learn to ride her. In some ways Mia was a horrible choice. She can be very sweet, but she can be a real PITA as well. I'm not sure I really needed all the bolts, spins, and OMG Crouches we've done. But a big part of how I got hooked on riding was that my horse was a challenge. Trooper is a better horse, but I've ridden him once in the last year. He pretty much does what you tell him when you tell him. That makes him a good horse, but it also makes him a lot less interesting.

How do guys learn to ride a dirt bike? They get 5 minutes of instruction from a friend, then get on and ride somewhere. Maybe they fall off. They might stall the engine a time or two. If they try to do something beyond their ability, they might even break an arm or leg. Then they go out again...

How many guys would take up riding dirt bikes if their friends said, "Why not take dirt bike lessons? You can ride in circles around an instructor, who will tell you where to put your feet on the pegs, and after a dozen lessons at 5 mph or less, you may get to go 15 mph. After a year of weekly dirt bike lessons (at $40/hour), when you've learned two-point, half-seat and how to roll over a small log on a dirt bike, you can go on simple trails with me..."?

The days of seeing westerns on TV are long gone. John Wayne movies are on DVDs. There is nothing in modern (city) culture to direct guys toward horses. The marketing is geared to women. In modern urban culture, riding horses is associated with teen girls keeping busy until they get interested in boys, and sometimes for a while after that.

If a guy does take up riding by taking group lessons, he'll probably be the only guy in the group. The entire natural horsemanship "Bond with Your Horse" & "Build a relation with your horse" is all geared to women. Guys don't 'build relationships' with guys. We go do something. My son-in-law doesn't chat with me on the phone 4 times a week. Once in a while, we'll get together and go shoot guns. While shooting, or while cleaning the guns afterward, we may talk. But we aren't 'bonding'. We're shooting & cleaning guns. Maybe get a pizza and some beer after shooting.

Outside of rural areas, where land and space is limited, I think riding horses is seen as teen girls going in endless circles while making catty remarks about each other. That isn't an image that encourages young men to take up riding. I may miss it, but the days when riding horses brings this image to most peoples' minds are gone:








​


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^That is true, Bsms. There isn't much draw for boys or men to get into horses these days unless they are born/raised into it.

I have an almost opposite experience in my area though. Most of the riders I know are men and most of the women riders I know were either raised in the life like I was or got into it because they married a cowboy. I can count perhaps 8 women that I know that can do more on a horse than just plod down a trail on a horse like Trooper. However, most the men I know and grew up with are cowboys and ranch hands and feedlot riders and team ropers, men that can ride and ride well.

Around here, basically _nobody _takes lessons, men or women. I'd probably have to drive 2+ hours to even find a lesson barn. In these parts, everyone has at least one friend who rides so if they have any interest, they just ask their friend "hey, will you teach me?".


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

I enjoyed that post, bsms!

Interesting thread. I have nothing of value to ad, lol. Hoping my son will one day show an interest in horses, but not holding my breath.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Many years ago, when I was a young man long before the civil war, I owned a simply beautiful golden palomino with a long creamy white mane and tail. I had entered the local village beauty contest because we were indeed a handsome couple. I was adorned with my cream coloured cowboy hat, wearing my cream jeans and fancy stitched high heeled boots. The Texas shirt was silk, the belt was fitted with a silver buckle. The leather tack was worked in two colours and was presented absolutely spotless clean.
I had even shaved my beard. And the sun shone.

We didn't win first prize but we drew a crowd of women, both young and old. Almost without exception the girls and ladies asked if they could stroke my well behaved steed and Puddie, for that was his name preened and ate every sweet biscuit or crumb which was offered to him. 

Me. who had spent a fortune in dollars down in Cutter Bill's in Houston, who had carried the gear through customs and border controls, got nothing. Not even a stroke, nor a whisper in the ear nor the smallest of titbits. I was ignored.

So much for a mere male in a women's world. They all prefer horses.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^:rofl:


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

As a teenager, my son developed a keen interest in horses when he found out that the girls that might be hesitant to go to the movies with him would come out to ride horses.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Barry Godden said:


> Many years ago, when I was a young man long before the civil war...


Which Civil War was that, Barry - the US one (1861-1865) or the English one (1642–1651)? 

Sorry, Barry - loved the post and my experiences parallel yours, although my 55 year old body in dirty jeans wouldn't tempt anyone other than my horse, and her only because she figures I'll give her treats if she is nice to me.

Come to think of it, she IS a lot like the gals I've known...:hide: 










The Battle of Marston Moor​


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

I'm not sure why it's such a women sport but I sure wish more men my age were interested in horses. :lol: 
All jokes aside the stable I learnt to ride at had one guy that rode there. Besidest that I know none, except civil war reenactors I see at events and when that happens I am only interested in the horse..:rofl: LOL


----------



## Kyla815 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey, I was on the UM Equestrian team when I went to school there too! And there was only one guy on the team, but he seemed to appreciate being surrounded by women. =) 
I know a lot of men that ride, but most of them are from a ranching background and very few compete unless it's rodeo. I think women are more likely to be attracted to horses due to the romanticism of the species brought on by movies and television.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

bsms said:


> There is nothing in modern (city) culture to direct guys toward horses. The marketing is geared to women. In modern urban culture, riding horses is associated with teen girls keeping busy until they get interested in boys, and sometimes for a while after that.


Maybe so, but not all the country is urban, or interested in urban culture. So if we just look at non-urban things, why are there such disproportionate numbers of guys doing outdoor stuff like hiking, mountan biking, cross-country-skiing, &c, while the numbers are reversed in trail/endurance riding?



> The entire natural horsemanship "Bond with Your Horse" & "Build a relation with your horse" is all geared to women.


Odd, then, that most of the people who started it seem to be men. And while I wouldn't actually use the word 'bond', I think the level of relationship I had with Ellie was similar to what many guys have with their dogs.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Things like "hiking, mountan biking, cross-country-skiing" and dirt bike riding and others are not viewed as something young girls do. Interacting with horses pulls up images of 










or










or even










Those are not images that will sell riding to teen boys.

As for bonding and natural horsemanship, I mostly ride because I enjoy Mia's company, even if she is a PITA mare who is still not a good trail horse. But again, from a marketing viewpoint, telling a 15 year old guy he can be his horse's friend just doesn't sell the same. Heck, I may rub Mia's face, but afterward BOTH of us look around to see if anyone caught us...:wink:


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

BSMS - sorry I forgot to mention that the most recent civil war was when the Aussies beat we Brits at cricket, on a 5 tests win to a nil test score, just earlier this month. 
We Brits had to travel over to the other side of the world to get thrashed.

But our women thrashed their women by four tests to one. Sweet

Next war soon is against the Welsh at rugby - that's American football without the armour.

PS Women don't play rugby - yet.

PPS Are you guys getting reading to join with us and beat the Russkies at sliding down snow covered slopes wearing planks of wood on the foot?


B G


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

I work at a summer camp Over the past 6 years we have had 222 campers come to our horse camps. 22 of them were boys.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

For the fellas, sports or activities like skiing, mountain biking, or motorcycles and ATVs, when you are done for the day, put the skis etc. away and forget about them til you want them again. Horses are a 7 day a week responsibility.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I did not read all the posts, but my 9 year old son rides & he will be the first one to tell you there is nothing girley about this. It takes training, skill & muscles to keep your form going over a jump


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

littrella said:


> It takes training, skill & muscles to keep your form going over a jump


One of my coworkers poked fun of me a month or so back about my riding and how it didn't require any physical prowess. I pulled up my pantlegs and showed him my calves (rock hard and muscled from riding) and that shut him up. 

My thighs are pretty darned good as well, if I may say so myself. 

:wink:


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

bsms said:


> Those are not images that will sell riding to teen boys.


Err... When did we start talking about just teen boys? I was long past my teens before I ever even interacted with a horse as anything but scenery, and a decade after that before I started riding. Quite apart from desire or the lack of it, for most of that time it just wasn't a financial possibility.

Maybe a better comparison would be to flying: like a lot of kids, I wanted to be a pilot when I grew up, just as I wanted a pony. Like riding, flying demands a certain level of financial committment, which most of us can't afford as teens, so if we don't abandon the idea entirely, it has to wait until we have the disposable income for it. Yet the sex ratio among private pilots is probably as at least as skewed as among riders.

PS: Your second picture wouldn't even sell me on riding. It's why I wondered about sex ratios in different kinds of riding.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Speaking for myself, I had done a little riding around college age. Not much because I couldn't afford it. I then went 25+ years without touching a horse. When my wife and daughter wanted to get horses, I argued against the idea. They cost too much - not to buy, but the corral panels, shades, a pick-up to haul hay, the commitment to care for a few 1000 lb beasts...why not get dirt bikes? Dirt bikes never refuse to go, or put themselves in reverse, and you can let them sit for 6 months and feed them nothing.

But they wanted horses, and I bought Mia on a whim to have one too...and I ended up doing 80% of the riding. I really think it was the challenge Mia offered that got me hooked. There have been a lot of times I've threatened to sell Mia, or give her away since I doubt anyone would pay for her, but...when I calm down...Mia makes me laugh. She has a lot more personality than a horse ought to have, but she craves involvement from her rider. That intensity, even when she is being lazy, is what got me hooked.

I think it is this aspect to her personality, which comes out when the dentist or farrier shows up. I think she is telling him to take off a little more from Lilly's back teeth:


----------



## TSPCowboy (Apr 13, 2012)

I find that especially where I live, it really depends on the discipline. Most of the rodeo around here is male dominated, but when you move towards the areas where English riding is more popular, most of the participants are female. I also find that especially where there is a lot of ranching/farming (where I live), a very large amount of western riders are men. I'm not saying women don't do it, I'm just saying that I think men are more drawn to participate when they know that the culture around here is somewhat of a "Cowtown" culture.


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

Male riders, female riders
Male horses, female horses

I'm just glad I'm not a gelding.


----------



## Magdalen (Aug 30, 2013)

I can't add anything as to why more men don't ride. But I wish they would. A man on a horse is hot *sighs* haha


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

bsms said:


> When my wife and daughter wanted to get horses, I argued against the idea. They cost too much - not to buy, but the corral panels, shades, a pick-up to haul hay, the commitment to care for a few 1000 lb beasts...why not get dirt bikes?


I agree, at least about the cost. I've always said that they should just throw in the horse for free 

And I was perfectly happy going out with my friends on their horses, and me on foot (or sometimes mountain bike), even when they started expecting me to carry lunch &c in my backpack...


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Free horses are just as expensive as ones you pay for after the first week.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

I really think it depends on the area you're in more than anything. I live in the city and board about 30 min out, I am told one of the 18+ boarders is an adult man, but have yet to see him. So far the only men have been the BO's husband and fathers of the girls taking lessons. However, I lived in a very rural area for a while and in 2 years I met 1 other female horselover and she never rode, just liked having them. As far as discipline, the men that I have spoken to/ridden with all ride western. I think jods scare them away, lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

